# LED lighting question on Walstad



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry I already posted this question in El Naturel but I didn't know there was a specific area for lighting  I am setting up a 50 gal 36x18 with mineralized soil, inert cap and I have naturally soft water coming from our well. I ordered online the following plants:
1 x	Anubias hastifolia
1 x	Anubias 'Coin Leaf
1 x	Cardamine lyrata
2 x	Cryptocoryne lutea
5 x	Ludwigia alata
1 x	Echinodorus 'Ozelot
1 x	Banana Plant LRG
1 x	Erect Moss	
1 x	Hygro Blue Willow
3 x	Microsword/ Copragrass Matt
1 x	Cryptocoryne wendtii Red
1 x	Dwarf Aquarium Lily
1 x	Hydrocotyle verticellata
1 x	Bacopa rotunda folia
10x Marsilea Minuta (10 nodes)

My question regarding lighting - will 1 Finnex for planted LED 36 inch fixture be enough? If I order the Finnex planted plus with controller making that (2) Finnex LED fixtures will that be too much? This tank will only get a couple hours southern window light a couple hours a day if that depending on season.

Thank you!
__________________


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

For a planted aquarium without CO2 fertilization, i would advise only using one LED fixture - and even then, that may be too much light. You may need to consider using a dimmer or shading the LED fixture or raising the LED fixture - all of these things will help you reduce the light intensity to avoid too much light and algae.


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you Jeffy  Oh wow! I never considered the 1 Finnex for planted 36 inch might be to much! 😳 Once soil and cap are in place it looks like the light will be about 17 inches from substrate and it will sit on a glass top. In addition I will incorporate floating plants for shade. I don't know if this light will work on a dimmer but I will have it on 5 hours, off for 4 hours and back on for 5 hours. The 4 hour siesta is for natural Co2 build up after it depletes from the first 5 hours. I also have flourish excel that I haven't decided yet if I will use.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

you actualy have two opposing issues here. First off a tank that is 18" deep has a much more even light distribution with two of the strip fixtures. Yet at full power without CO2 they should be to powerfull. So they both should be on a dimmer system.


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

TropTrea said:


> you actualy have two opposing issues here. First off a tank that is 18" deep has a much more even light distribution with two of the strip fixtures. Yet at full power without CO2 they should be to powerfull. So they both should be on a dimmer system.


Thank you TropTrea, I won't be using 2 fixtures of the Finnex Plant Plus. ( oh, and I think I made a mistake above saying "with controller" as I have the first generation Finnex for Planted fixture) That was the purpose of my asking - if I should use 2 or not  I measured and it looks to be 17inch from substrate once placed on glass top. I am hoping the 1 fixture isn't too much but will see.... I don't want to do CO2 as my tap water is too soft and want to keep it simple low maintenance.


----------

